# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  Ferrari 612 Scaglietti

## Endurer

The 612 Scaglietti is a large 2+2 grand touring coupe from Ferrari designed to replace the smaller Ferrari 456M. The large two-door is powered by 5.7-liter V12 producing 533 horsepower at 7,250 rpm, with 434 pound-feet of torque at 5,250 rpm.

Base Price: $263,519 

Drivetrain: Rear Wheel Drive

Curb Weight (lbs): 4056

City (MPG): 10

City (MPG): 9

Hwy (MPG): 15

Hwy (MPG): 16

Horsepower: 540 @ 7250

Torque (lb-ft): 434 @ 5250

Wheelbase (in.): 116.1

Length (in.): 193.0

Width (in.): 77.0

Height (in.): 52.9


Pictures of Ferrari 612 Scaglietti

----------


## Tulip

hmm kool!  :Smile:

----------


## Magic

pretty good except dash board...
tfs

----------


## hljmdjrs

Good job guys!

----------


## jameswilliam

Ferrari said that it is a one-off Ferrari 375MM of Roberto Rossellini by the mid-50s, actors, commissioned as Ingrid Bergman present, the inspiration. Ferrari has been in trouble, but this is almost as wide as a homage, not much shorter. The good news is that this makes the Ferrari 612 roomiest. Four lines are no problem.

----------

